# 5 lug conversion



## PDX_SER (Jul 19, 2005)

anybody know what you have to do to get 5 lugs on a sentra?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

go to a machine shop and have them make you up adaptors, cuz i dont think any B13's came with 5lugs


----------

